# Scare Zones, Shows, and more



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone here has ever done a scare zone (a scare zone is a place used to show the characters in a house outside near the house and is mainly used at theme parks) I was thinking about doing one for my haunt but I am not too sure about It (I have enough scareactors but the last time I let them out they immediately stopped scaring and talked to there friends who were visting) just wondering also is there a way to control the high school kids who do go and to talk to there friends. Anyway my base idea is to have a giant book in the backround with some of my princesses and princes walking around and scaring (in case didn't know my house is fairy tales gone wrong in my house called Grimm Tales) and there will also be the halloween fair going on so I will have drinks and such being served (but not in the scare zone).
One more thing, has anyone done an introduction show. I am thinking about one for my mascot for this year King Jack (or Jimmie the name is still up in the air) and the queen from Snow White. The King (who is actually a jester who killed the king) would come out and sing this song 



Jack would be rolled out on his throne covered up looking like a prop the pabric would slowly be pulled down revealing him and he would sing and when he screams "my dream" he would pull off a giant piece of fabric off of the entrance to my haunt (which will be a giant book) and all of the scareactors for the scare zone will run out and attack the partrons. After the song is over the witch/queen will walk out and say that she needs a spell for the "evil to take hold of stories past" she needs a mortal sacrifice specifically a child she picks the mole from the audience and gets the guards to take the child away into the house and then there is a scream and two giant poppers of confetti go off in front and Jack and the Queen let the first group in. 
Any ideas would be greatly appriciated and sorry for making it so long


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't know how to edit but the song is here


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Rasputin, sounds like an interesting and exciting show/haunt you have planned! I can't wait to see how it turns out.

I used high school kids as my actors this last season, here's how I pulled them together and organized - which I think helped them stay focused and in-character. I think the way to keep the friend talk down is to keep your actors focused.

- Printed _"Want to Haunt? We need actors!" _flyers with details about how I'm looking for actors for the haunt, no experience required. My daughter handed them out to her friends at school. I promised pizza and soda.

- Held a organization meeting 2 weeks before Halloween to teach basic haunting techniques, talk about safety, review costume and makeup requirements, discuss roles, and walk through the haunt route.

- Held another organization meeting 3 days before with a full dress (sans makeup) rehersal, we reviewed the route, scare techniques, did a walk through, and I handed out eviserated guts (piles of Great Stuff painted red) for them to sew into their zombie costumes.

- Had them get to my house at 1pm (5:30 pm showtime) to get their costumes and makeup finalized. Wifeypoo got the pizza and sodas set up, I was running around with a spray can in one hand, a clipboard in another hand, a cordless drill in another hand. I got them excited about the makeup with lots of dead white skin and red bloody eyes and mouths.

- 30 minutes before opening, we went to the front graveyard for a photo-op, then did a zombie-shamble down the street with me taking pictures and video to "scare up" some neighborhood attention. We then assembled at the front sign for the "Scream to Start It". That's where they scream as loud as they can while I take a picture. "To your stations! Go! Go! Go!", I exclaimed.

During the haunt they were pretty much self regulating, taking their roles serious, minimal friend-talk, and rotated roles so everyone got a chance to do everything. I think that path was very helpful to get them organized, focused, and excited about being Toxic Zombies. Good luck!


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

I am now thinking, instead of an opening we could do Dr.Horrible's Sing-Along Blog in concert. We could do one every hour. (for those who don't know what Dr.Horrible's is http://www.drhorrible.com/


----------



## ImmoralZombie (Feb 18, 2010)

thats a really good idea to keep them focused.... the only thing i would also do is tell them they have to stay in character all night even if they talk to their friends they WILL be in character


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

"I was wondering if anyone here has ever done a scare zone (a scare zone is a place used to show the characters in a house outside near the house and is mainly used at theme parks) I was thinking about doing one for my haunt but I am not too sure about It"
No one has touched on this so I thought i might. I think your definitetion of a scarezone is a bit strict. Universal studios uses scarezones and I tried one at my park this season. Scarezones are themed areas not as heavily themed as a full haunt. They are outdoor areas that have a few set pieces and live actors. Many parks use them to explore different themes than the houses and boost the guest experience.
My Scarezone this year was a Pumpkin patch. I realized last year that aside from when they are open most haunts have nothing to do with Halloween. I wanted to get back to the roots a bit and do a Halloween based scarezone. I made about 200 pumpkins, 8 scarecrows and had corn stalks along the path. I think four actors in scarecrow costumes staffed it along with one actor who hid wearing a ghile suit. Next year I will add crows and a sound track. 
It was very helpful in getting patrons to move through the area and get the flow better in another spot. It also allowed me to have Halloween back at my show. I think the stronger the theme the more successful the scarezone would be. You might want to dedicate the scarezone to a specific fairytale and have specific rather than generic characters. Just a thought.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

A 'Bob Burns' style of Halloween show could be a lot of fun. I doubt very many of us would be able to bring so many high-caliber professionals together on a show like that, but even something smaller scale could be very nicely done. 

If you do a search on Google for 'Bob Burns' and Halloween, you'll find his site. Last time I checked it out, there were videos online of each year's show. It's very good stuff!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love the idea! really wish i could help out!


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

waldiddy said:


> A 'Bob Burns' style of Halloween show could be a lot of fun. I doubt very many of us would be able to bring so many high-caliber professionals together on a show like that, but even something smaller scale could be very nicely done.
> 
> If you do a search on Google for 'Bob Burns' and Halloween, you'll find his site. Last time I checked it out, there were videos online of each year's show. It's very good stuff!!


Bob is my idol! I heard abouit him when I was eight and he did a haunted attraction so I guess you could say he is why I haunt (I love his ALIEN one!) I am thinking of maybe like a Repo! tribute for the show and do only the ones need for the story or Dr.Horrible's sing-along blog idk



Dark Angel 27 said:


> i love the idea! really wish i could help out!


Thanks! Do you have any ideas I would love to hear them! Also my haunt has been changed to a haunted movie theater.

Thanks


----------

